# TC and 26 Modifiers



## LORIN830 (Apr 28, 2009)

I have a situation where we do X-Rays in the office, we do not have an Xray machine, just a C-Arm so the orthopedic office across the hall lets us borrow their X-ray machine one day per week.  They do not bill for the TC on these, however, they own the machine, but we employ the tech that takes the x-rays and our doctor does the interperatation and report.  Since they are not billing at all and we employ the tech, could I bill for global, or should I do 26 just to be safe?


----------



## jillmtom (Apr 28, 2009)

I would not feel comfortable billing the global, because you can't prove ownership of equipment (i.e. owner, maintenance, etc.), even though you might be paying for the tech.  Since you are not the owner and you are borrowing it free of charge then you can't make money off the TC component.

I would just bill the professional component.

Hopefully that help!


----------



## jdrueppel (Apr 28, 2009)

I agree with Jill, professional component only.

Julie, CPC


----------

